# Red spotting two days after Pap? Normal?



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

My pap was Monday afternoon. Found out I have an ovarian cyst, less than 2cm, supposedly no big deal. Today I go to the bathroom and have some red bleeding. Not gushing, but it's not brown like you'd think it would be 2 days later. I have had no post-exam spotting before this morning. Is this normal?


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Wow, no one??? It was just that once so I guess I can assume it's ok. But no experience?


----------



## ItyBty (Jan 3, 2006)

I'd never had bleeding after a pap before this latest appt. Te Dr. said I would have some spotting, so I'm assuming that it's fairly normal. (Although I find myself wondering what she did to cause spotting, that hasn't happened before this latest appt. )


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

I've had it happen before, but usually the same day or next morning. I think sometimes irritating the cervix during the pap (bc they have to get some cells off there) can cause it.


----------



## Lilmeows (Aug 13, 2006)

I had a pap where i bled a lil for a few days the doctor told me that sometimes when you touch the cervix it causes a lil bleeding so i would say as long as it is just a little i wouldnt worry too much unless it continues. hope that helps.


----------

